# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  تنبيه : قصة الباكستاني الذي سرق منزل الشيخ ابن باز – رحمه الله – لا تصح .

## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*انتشر في كثير من المنتديات قصة الباكستاني الذي سرق منزل الشيخ ابن باز**– رحمه الله – نقلاً عن أحد طلاب الشيخ الذي لم يسم ، ولا يدرى من هو ؟* 
*فطلاب الشيخ كثيرون ومعروفون ، ولطول صلتنا بالشيخ وبالكثير من طلابه لم نسمع أحدا ذكر هذه القصة عن الشيخ – رحمه الله - ، وقد سألنا عنها كثيراً فلم نر من أثبتها ممن لهم علاقة خاصة ومباشرة – أيضاً - مع الشيخ ، حتى* *الذين كتبوا عن حياة الشيخ لم يذكروا هذه القصة ، وقد ذكروا أقلَّ منها ، ينظرُ على سَبِيلِ المِثَالِ كتابُ : " جوانب من سيرة الإمام* *عبد العزيز بن باز " للشيخ الفاضل : محمد بن إبراهيم الحَمَد** – وفقه الله - .*
*ولا شك أَنَّ مِثلَ هذه القصةِ لا يُستغربُ وقوعُها من الشَّيخِ – رَحِمَهُ اللهُ – بل ورد ما هو أعجبُ وأبلغُ منها ، فقد عَفَا – رحمه الله - عنْ كثيرٍ من النَّاسِ الذي أساؤوا له ، لكنْ من بابِ إِثباتِ النَّقلِ وصحةِ القِصَّةِ ونِسْبَتِها وروايتِها عن الشَّيخِ – رحمه الله – أحببت التنبيه ، والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم على هذا التنبيه.
وهل من بحث أعمق؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير يا شيخ وبارك فيك 
وهناك قصة اخرى غريبة  منتشرة في المنتديات وعبر الرسائل الالكترونية واظنها لا تثبت ايضاً وهي باختصار
 انه في فرنسا كانت هناك عجوز تشرف على تغسيل الاموات وكان الشيخ ابن باز من الرياض يدفع لها راتب شهري

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقصة الباكستاني هنا بصوت أحد المشايخ، ولا أدري مَنْ هو

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....589#post294589
وهذا أيضا : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=192548

----------

